# Hello all another newbie



## woody (Jan 17, 2011)

Just saying hello, i built models in my younger days for a few years.33 years later i decided to give it a go again and WWII aircraft caught me i really enjoy the history behind them.I started with the basic tools and fundimentals but have so much more to learn on aircraft building as i see on the forum i hope i can get my builds to look half as good as i see here.

happy modeling 

i do have a Bf109G-14 to start.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, you've come to the right place. Lots of us in the same position as you. Welcome and post lots of questions and pics.


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome Woody! Great place and great folks here. enjoy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2011)

Good plane to start with.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome Woody. There's lots of people here that will be happy help out.


----------



## imalko (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, welcome to the forum we're all a bunch of fun-loving clowns


----------



## woody (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys for the welcome.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Woody. I think you will find it a fun place.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Woody, welcome to the family


----------



## N4521U (Jan 18, 2011)

Hiya "Woody". let us see where you are from.......
There are many of us "retreads" on the forum and you have come to the right place.
These guys will whip you into shape in no time.
Bill


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 18, 2011)

G'day woody and welcome to the forum and don't worry, we've all been certified.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> G'day woody and welcome to the forum and don't worry, we've all been certified.



yeah....we will soon have you fitted and in your own little room.....

welcome aboard!


----------



## magnu (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## mikewint (Jan 18, 2011)

Notice that Vic didn't say WHAT we were certified as being


----------



## woody (Jan 18, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> yeah....we will soon have you fitted and in your own little room.....
> 
> welcome aboard!



Just wondering if its padded or not.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard Woody, a lot of us are members of the "Not built a model in 30 years" club.


----------

